# Struts-Form: in validate- oder reset-Methode umleiten.



## Guest (4. Jul 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie kann ich in struts in einer Actionform innerhalb einer reset oder validate-Methode "ohne Umwege" zu einer Action umleiten? Wenn ich z.B. 

```
mapping.findForward("failure");
```
verwende, dann wird nicht sofort zur gemappten Action umgeleitet. Wie kann ich das "strutslike" realisieren?

Gruß


----------



## Guest (4. Jul 2005)

Ich möchte natürllich zu einem forward umleiten und nicht zu einer action.


----------



## daLenz (5. Jul 2005)

"strutslike" ist, dass wenn die validierung fehlschlägt null zurückgeben wird und somit die execute der Action aufgerufen wird...


----------



## Gast (5. Jul 2005)

Mein Problem war, dass in der reset-methode etwas aufgerufen wurde, was nach einem sessiontimeout zu einer exception geführt hat. Ich habe den struts-RequestProcessor(processActionPerform und processActionForm) überschrieben und mein Poblem gelöst.


----------

